# Hardscape 45x27x30



## piotr88 (9 Jan 2016)

Dragon Stone
ADA Amazonia substrate




Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Jan 2016)

Hi Piotr, Love the hardscape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Jan 2016)

Hi Piotr. You have posted this thread twice


----------



## mort (9 Jan 2016)

Love it. Looking forward to seeing it planted.


----------



## piotr88 (25 Jan 2016)

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 5678 (25 Jan 2016)

I really like this. 

Have you used much in the way of substrate supports?


----------



## piotr88 (25 Jan 2016)

5678 said:


> I really like this.
> 
> Have you used much in the way of substrate supports?


I use 6L substrate 

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 5678 (25 Jan 2016)

Sorry, what I meant was have you used anything in the substrate to prevent it sliding down once full of water?


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Jan 2016)

really like that


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jan 2016)

It's pretty darn good...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Jan 2016)

nice one


----------

